# Sticky  Low Budget/Basic Mods for the Brute



## Polaris425

Post them up or link to existing threads.... I know a lot of new people always ask this question so, here's the sticky!!

Looking for low budget & basic mods that we all do when you get a new brute.

I'll start with: 

*Stock exhaust mod
*Programmers
*Aftermarket Exhaust
*Aftermarket Air Filter
*Clutching
*Snorks
*Best A/T (all-around) Tires
*Mud Tires
*Lift Kits

*Other Info


----------



## gpinjason

bump.. LED "parking" light thread - http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=2808&highlight=parking+light


----------



## Leelord337

Gotta throw in front to rear skid plates in there too.


----------



## spedeg316

what about a mod for waterproofing the electricals, cvt covers, etc? I have heard you put black rtv around cvt cover and dielectric grease on the electric connectors but it would be nice if someone could point out all the spots to hit to prevent water killing these beasts.


----------



## Polaris425

We have that. Somewhere. Im on my phone so I can't search. But it's there n


Posted via TapaTalk for iPhone5


----------



## nate592

*mud under seat fix?*

im not sure if this will help anyone but i have been getting a little tired of how much mud i get underneath my seat. ive di electric greased everything etc but its just a pain trying to clean the mud out of there so i set out to fix it.

i went to home depot and wandered around aimlessly until i found air conditioner foam, i grabbed some two sided tape and headed back to camp (working in a camp with sundays off and **** all to do)

cleaned the area where the seat meets the frame, applied to two sided tape and then put the foam on. test fit it a minute ago fits awesome just have to push a little harder to get the latch to catch.

will update once i find some mud :biggrin:


----------



## mattman218

Hey Nate592 did that foam around the seat keep the mud out? I know its an old post but I run into the same problem


----------



## nate592

Definitely helped, that was pretty close to the end of the season last year and I haven't really gotten into anything too sloppy yet to see how much benefit it has had.


----------



## Salty Dog

Front and rear winches


----------



## Eeharrell

Looking at HDPE Skid Plates and A arm covers: 


Brute Force A arm guards Front to rear skid plates & Floorboards 1/4" HDPE | eBay


----------

